# Ledrosee, Norditalien



## Zanderotto (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
wer von euch war schon einmal am Ledrosee in Norditalien (Trentino, ca. 30km westlich vom Gardasee) oder kann mir Informationen über die dortige Angelei geben?

Reisezeit: Juli 2009
Mich interessiert v.a. die Raubfischangelei. Wisst ihr, was es an Raubfischen dort gibt (auch Wels oder Seeforellen?).

Darf man mit dem Boot, Bellyboat angeln? Wenn ja, wo kann man Boote ausleihen?

Ist das Angeln in den Zuflüssen interessant?

Fragen über Fragen ...

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch Infos hat.

Viele Grüße, Otto


----------



## hay (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ledrosee, Norditalien*

Hallo Zanderotto,
ich war letztes Jahr im Juni /Juli dort und werde nächste Woche wieder dorthin fahren.
Es gibt dort jede Menge Schleien und Karpfen. Sicher auch Hechte und Barsche. Aber insgesamt war die Ausbeute letztes Jahr sehr schlecht, auch bei den Einheimischen.

Angeln mit dem Boot ist erlaubt, auch Motorboot bis 4 PS.
Boote ausleihen und Angelscheine gibt es im Souvenirgeschäft in
Molina di Ledro direkt am Wasser.
Angelscheine können jeweils für eine Woche erworben werden,
erste Woche 10 Euro, nächste Woche 9 dann 8 Euro.
Angelscheine sind nur auf italienisch verfasst.

Angeln in den Zufüssen ist eher uninteressant, da sie recht wenig
Wasser führen. Meines Wissens gilt dort auch nicht die Angelerlaubnis für den Ledrosee.

Auf jeden Fall ist der Ledrosee eine Reise wert.


Gruß
Hay


----------

